# Terry Bogard vs Ryu



## Bender (Oct 4, 2011)

No this isn't a fight (Terry fought a fucking god for crying out loud )


When it comes to both Capcom and SNK's companies who is more kick-ass?

Also who has better fights in their anime movies?

Overall? (Refer to poll)


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Oct 4, 2011)

So this is SNK vs Capcom, except we're counting all of their franchises?


----------



## Heavenly King (Oct 4, 2011)

terry got more fire power and better moves 7/10


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 4, 2011)

I like Terry more because he asks if you're OK before busting the wolf.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 4, 2011)

*When it comes to both Capcom and SNK's companies who is more kick-ass?*

SNK by far. They have a certain quality in their games

*Also who has better fights in their anime movies?*

Ryu gets this one. I like his fight between Akuma in the Alpha movie and his fight with Seth in SSF4 OVA.

*Overall?  *

Ryu's design bores me to death. Even though with out him we wouldn't see Terry and other characters like Kazuya from Tekken. Terry is just the cooler character overall.  

His outfit in Mark of the Wolves is just plain awesome



There is no comparison between the two Terry is just better. Akuma on the other hand.....


----------



## ~Dr.Pyro~ (Oct 4, 2011)

I find Terry to be more awesome.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 4, 2011)

~Dr.Pyro~ said:


> I find Terry to be more awesome.



Liking the sig 

Also Iori  > Ken


----------



## Solrac (Oct 4, 2011)

I usually seem to prefer SNK over Capcom when it comes to just looking at the characters in action, so Terry Bogard... but Ryu's not bad I guess.


----------



## Markness (Oct 4, 2011)

Terry gets my vote. He's more original, has more moves, and has a smoking hot girlfriend (Blue Mary). 

As for companies, I wish Capcom would pay more attention to their other fighters (Just look at my sig). SNK atleast acknowledges both KoF and Samurai Shodown. 
I also think SNK create more of an unique atmosphere in their games.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 4, 2011)

SNK shits all over capcom.
Terry solos.
Also Iori Yagami is better than every capcom character.


----------



## Solrac (Oct 4, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> SNK shits all over capcom.
> Terry solos.
> Also Iori Yagami is better than every capcom character.



Reps you have earned. 1+


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 4, 2011)

Asassin said:


> Reps you have earned. 1+



No he earns 2+ 

I'm surprised to see people who think SNK > Capcom. Go to any site and they will flame your ass. 

In terms of Music and Characters their are no comparisons.

Now I wana play Last Blade 2 now


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 4, 2011)

Asassin said:


> Reps you have earned. 1+



After all, Yagami is part of my nickname . ( 1211 being the N? of his DM.  - Kin 1211 Shiki Yaotome aka The Maiden Masher. )

This


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 4, 2011)

November can't come any sooner can it 

Oh well at least I still have 2002 to play until it comes out


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 4, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> November can't come any sooner can it
> 
> Oh well at least I still have 2002 to play until it comes out



I play KOF XIII Arcade Version on my PC, big deal.


----------



## Solrac (Oct 4, 2011)

and yeah I kinda also do prefer that SNK work on more non-fighting games as well. I mean nothing wrong with diversity for fun right?


----------



## SpaceMook (Oct 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0JN7mCnk0k[/YOUTUBE]

KoF XIII.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 4, 2011)

Asassin said:


> and yeah I kinda also do prefer that SNK work on more non-fighting games as well. I mean nothing wrong with diversity for fun right?



Yeah I agree. 

As for non SNK Fighting games Metal Slug was an awesome game if you never played it before. Ikari Warriors and Psycho Soldiers are good classics as well


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 4, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> I'm surprised to see people who think SNK > Capcom. Go to any site and they will flame your ass.



I can easily imagine.

When it comes to fighting I was much more of a KOF guy than a SF one growing up.


----------



## Solrac (Oct 4, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> Yeah I agree.
> 
> As for non SNK Fighting games Metal Slug was an awesome game if you never played it before. Ikari Warriors and Psycho Soldiers are good classics as well



Metal Slug fucking kicks some sick ass yo! I have Metal Slug Anthology on the Wii (and I beat it four summers ago).

Also, my most favorite SNK characters are Athena (the original goddess one, she's awesome and would Falcon Kick some ass! ) and Mai Shiranui (she's smokin' hot ) and of course, the Metal Slug crew. They're funny and bombastic.  

Still it's a shame that SNK doesn't also to choose to produce more quality games outside the fighting genre more often. :


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 4, 2011)

Asassin said:


> Metal Slug fucking kicks some sick ass yo! I have Metal Slug Anthology on the Wii (and I beat it four summers ago).
> 
> Also, my most favorite SNK characters are Athena (the original goddess one, she's awesome and would Falcon Kick some ass! ) and Mai Shiranui (she's smokin' hot ) and of course, the Metal Slug crew. They're funny and bombastic.
> 
> Still it's a shame that SNK doesn't also to choose to produce more quality games outside the fighting genre more often. :



There was Metal Slug 7 on DS, it's not that old.


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 4, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> No this isn't a fight (Terry fought a fucking god for crying out loud )
> 
> 
> When it comes to both Capcom and SNK's companies who is more kick-ass?
> ...



Capcom (fighting game wise) Kicks way more ass there is a reason why their games always sell well and snk almost went bankrupt.

havent seen any kof movies

ryu is a shit character (story wise), but i guess people like terry so im going to say terry


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 4, 2011)

Asassin said:


> Metal Slug fucking kicks some sick ass yo! I have Metal Slug Anthology on the Wii (and I beat it four summers ago).
> 
> Also, my most favorite SNK characters are Athena (the original goddess one, she's awesome and would Falcon Kick some ass! ) and Mai Shiranui (she's smokin' hot ) and of course, the Metal Slug crew. They're funny and bombastic.
> 
> Still it's a shame that SNK doesn't also to choose to produce more quality games outside the fighting genre more often. :



I agree. 

As for favorite SNK characters? Terry and K' are my absolute favs I have a list of some.













Other people include. Freeman(Mark of The Wolves), Rugal, Takuma, Blue Marry and a lot more


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 4, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> Capcom (fighting game wise) Kicks way more ass there is a reason why their games always sell well and snk almost went bankrupt.



John Carpenter's The Thing did shit in the box office and probably less than what a Wayans ripoff film gets nowadays yet it's still remembered fondly today, same as SNK games more than a decade afterwards.

Outta here with that.


----------



## Bender (Oct 4, 2011)

SNK needs to get their shit in gear and release more badass OVA's like King of fighters: Another Day. Also seriously why the fuck are they taking so long with Garou Mark of the wolves 2? We finally got the next bloody roar but no Garou? 

SNK I am disappoint. 

But not as much as I am with Capcom so SNK is still cool in my book.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 4, 2011)

SNK are too busy swimming in Pachinko money to care.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 4, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> SNK needs to get their shit in gear and release more badass OVA's like King of fighters: Another Day. Also seriously why the fuck are they taking so long with *Garou Mark of the wolves 2*? We finally got the next bloody roar but no Garou?
> 
> SNK I am disappoint.
> 
> But not as much as I am with Capcom so SNK is still cool in my book.



So fucking true. They need a Wolves 2. It ended with such a cliffhanger.

Rock and Kain are working with each other 
Gato is blind and the mystery between Him and Hotaru 
What happened to Freeman? 

Blood Roar was an Hoax actually


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 4, 2011)

Charcan said:


> John Carpenter's The Thing did shit in the box office and probably less than what a Wayans ripoff film gets nowadays yet it's still remembered fondly today, same as SNK games more than a decade afterwards.
> 
> Outta here with that.



im sorry maybe i should have said
"capcom games kicks  way more ass, there is a reason why their games always sell well, get great reviews, always get high tourney numbers in tourney play, and even their re releases do well and sell high numbers, get tourney play, etc. hell they still play Super turbo, 3rd strike, MVC2, etc at Tourneys. and snk almost went bankrupt"


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 4, 2011)

every time when i see one of these leona pics i remember of the trolls speculating about whem where she come from, if she's from brazil or if she come from venezuela or etc(damn amazon forest is freaking huge), the the snk trolls saying that she came from nowhere

ontopic: Well Fatal Fury 1 came 6 months after SFII, but the game was in production like SF2

i'd say terry bcuz well, he's badass, he fought some of the most big badass Motherfuckers in SNK, + he's the kind of guy that you want to be his real life friend, + his Quotes Against the Capcom Crew in SvC is priceles!


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 4, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> im sorry maybe i should have said
> "capcom games kicks  way more ass, there is a reason why their games always sell well, get great reviews, always get high tourney numbers in tourney play, and even their re releases do well and sell high numbers, get tourney play, etc. hell they still play Super turbo, 3rd strike, MVC2, etc at Tourneys. and snk almost went bankrupt"



No shit Sherlock, they have released more games in more genres the success of which didn't hurt when resuming the SF franchise series with III and IV after who knows how long of an abandonment and shameless repackaging/renaming of the II landmark one.

Your monetary ramblings have no bearing on why people here are liking certain SNK characters more.


----------



## Solrac (Oct 4, 2011)

sorry I didn't reply guys, I was in the shower...

now that I'm back, where was I...?




Oh yes... how awesome SNK games and characters are lol! Again, it's a shame that even in terms of the classic games (both fighting and non-fighting), SNK doesn't have anywhere near the sheer quantity of companies like Nintendo, Namco, Konami, Capcom, and Sega. If only they did, my life would have felt a bit more complete.

As for the discussion over Capcom vs. Snk here, usually I'm the kind of guy to always champion the originals (aka the ones who started and influenced it all) over most if not ALL of their imitators and knock-offs by FAR, but after feeling more appealed and awed by the greatness that is SNK, I think it's safe to say that this is one of my few exceptions here...


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 4, 2011)

Charcan said:


> No shit Sherlock, they have released more games in more genres the success of which didn't hurt when resuming the SF franchise series with III and IV after who knows how long of an abandonment and shameless repackaging/renaming of the II landmark one.
> 
> Your monetary ramblings have no bearing on why people here are liking certain SNK characters more.


again im talking about fighting games and capcom makes better FIGHTING GAMES. i dont give a shit about the characters. the only kof i like is 98 and 99.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 4, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> im sorry maybe i should have said
> "capcom games kicks  way more ass, there is a reason why their games always *sell well, get great reviews, always get high tourney numbers in tourney play,* and even their re releases do well and sell high numbers, get tourney play, etc. hell they still play Super turbo, 3rd strike, MVC2, etc at Tourneys. and snk almost went bankrupt"



Then I should like Call of Duty because , , and its very high in tourney numbers(its tournament scene is huge)?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 4, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> again im talking about fighting games and capcom makes better FIGHTING GAMES. i dont give a shit about the characters. the only kof i like is 98 and 99.



[YOUTUBE]pWdd6_ZxX8c[/YOUTUBE]



Kakashi234 said:


> Then I should like Call of Duty because , , and its very high in tourney numbers(its tournament scene is huge)?



Of course. Get in line for all those expansion packs and sequels. 

I'm so glad I don't give two shits about the FPS scene.


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 4, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> Then I should like Call of Duty because , , and its very high in tourney numbers(its tournament scene is huge)?



The fps scene is diffrent from the fighting game scene. especially since fps games dont require much skill to play, and has a far far far larger casual fanbase. but if somone was going to ask who made better shooters, Activision or 3d realms the answer based on game sales and reviews, tourney play and etc activision is clearly superior fps wise


----------



## Bender (Oct 4, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Your monetary ramblings have no bearing on why people here are liking certain SNK characters more.



If money was everything when it came to popularity. Michael Bay would be the king of the movie industry. Instead he's the king of "blow 'em up" films. 

Also Capcom releasing more games doesn't interest in me the slightest bit. So what? They don't answer to their fans. They released Miles Edgeworth Ace Attorney: Investigations but they don't release Miles Edgeworth Ace Attorney: Investigations 2 in the US.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Oct 4, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> Then I should like Call of Duty because , , and its very high in tourney numbers(its tournament scene is huge)?


Call of Duty is a really good FPS game.

So if you like FPS games, Call of Duty is probably a good choice.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 4, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> i dont give a shit about the characters.



Well since this thread is about two characters to begin with, all the other drivel about sales was really unnecessary bro.


----------



## Bender (Oct 4, 2011)

skiboydoggy said:


> Call of Duty is a really good FPS game.
> 
> So if you like FPS games, Call of Duty is probably a good choice.



Speaking of CoD, what's all the fuss over Cod Modern warfare 3 again? I'm kind of in the dark revolving the criticism on that game.


----------



## Gomu (Oct 4, 2011)

POWER WAVE >>>>>>> HADOUKEN!

Seriously. Terry has actually beaten many more people of badass status than Ryu, who only wins by "unlocking the hadou". He also has a badass nickname, "Hungry Wolf", because his fighting ability is so badass that he can beat most people with ease. Terry wins this, just from the amount of awesome in his "engrish" quotes.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 4, 2011)

There's no Engrish like SNK Engrish, which concerns itself with the extinction of Omega Rugals.


----------



## Bender (Oct 4, 2011)

Cnorwood said:
			
		

> i dont give a shit about the characters.



Well I certainly fucking do. I want to see more SF characters than Ryu. Their gaming formula is obvious it's painful. Namco was able to switch it up with Tekken Capcom should do the same with SF.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Oct 4, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> Well I certainly fucking do. I want to see more SF characters than Ryu. Their gaming formula is obvious it's painful. Namco was able to switch it up with Tekken Capcom should do the same with SF.


It's people like you that gave birth to the SSF4 twins.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 4, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> Well I certainly fucking do. I want to see more SF characters than Ryu. Their gaming formula is obvious it's painful. Namco was able to switch it up with Tekken Capcom should do the same with SF.



Well to be fair in SF3 Alex was the main character.

Although it didn't seem like it.


----------



## Gomu (Oct 4, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> Well to be fair in SF3 Alex was the main character.
> 
> Although it didn't seem like it.



Alex was a weak tier, but I loved his moves and abilities, he was really fun to play actually. Maybe because he was Hulk Hogan's expy.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 4, 2011)

Agree on all points, but it should be stated that SNK gets my vote because . . . they have a plot.  Things occurring over time is worth so much.

Sidenote, SF4 is such a step back from SF3.  I miss you, Sean.


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 4, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Well since this thread is about two characters to begin with, all the other drivel about sales was really unnecessary bro.


did you read the op?




> *When it comes to both Capcom and SNK's companies who is more kick-ass?*





Black Titan said:


> Well I certainly fucking do. I want to see more SF characters than Ryu. Their gaming formula is obvious it's painful. Namco was able to switch it up with Tekken Capcom should do the same with SF.


well first of all outside of mortal kombat, fighting games never really focus on the story, etc. its kind of one of those last min things. second you dont seem to be much of a fan of street fighter. Street fighter 3 pretty much had all new characters/fighting system/sprites,etc. and outside of ryu, ken, chun, and akuma (and none of the shotos really played alike). but of course scrubs and noobs bitched about guile and shit not being in so they brought them back in the 4 series to please the whiners. (which being a prequel 2 or something years from sf3, completeley fucked up the story, but of course street fighters story was already stupid so it doesnt really matter.)

the same shit happenned in tekken. tekken 3 really changed up things in tekken 3. and while it was a good game (the best at the time) scrubs and noobs bitched about kazuya and shit not being in the game so they brought them back in tekken tag (which was basically tekken 3, with new graphics, all the old characters back in a tekken 3 hq style, and a tag system) and eventually brought all the "killed off" characters back in 4,5, and 6. (story wise, again this was retarded and they had to do shit like give jin a new moveset/story where he doesnt use mishima ryu, but again tekken story was retarded in the first place so it really doesnt matter)


----------



## Bender (Oct 4, 2011)

skiboydoggy said:


> It's people like you that gave birth to the SSF4 twins.



What? How dare you! 

I hated the decision to make SF IV

Story-wise it sucks and same with Seth's unoriginal ass self. He's like if SFIII Gill decided to be blue for a day and went to a black guys barbershop. 

In short: He's terrible. 

SF IV should've been a sequel to SF III story wise but instead is a large retcon. Akuma's badassness goes down the drain now that we know Bison didn't actually die from a shun goku satsu and Gen is still alive along with Gouken. 

The only thing that is good about SF IV for me is Juri (first tae Kwon do 
character in an SF game). Also I love her sociopathic personality, sadomasochism, and stomping the living shit out of Guile and Cammy.


----------



## Gomu (Oct 4, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> did you read the op?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, Tekken is awesome, over the top and Jin learned how to use Karate, because he didn't want to fuck with the Mishima bloodline trying to differentiate between them as a whole.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 4, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> did you read the op?



I did read the thread's title which says it's *Terry Bogard vs Ryu*, opinion about which is what I've been harboring here all along. Bender identifying the companies they come from is just being informative, unless he wants to step up and say he made an entirely separate scenario on the fly...

And even if you focus on the entire companies, I don't consider lucrative business decisions when it comes to something as subjective and vaguely defined as "being kick ass", so.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 4, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> What? How dare you!
> 
> I hated the decision to make SF IV
> 
> ...



There's also that fatass that doesn't hold a candle to Cheng Sinzan (or even Temjin) as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 4, 2011)

Gomu said:


> Dude, Tekken is awesome, over the top and Jin learned how to use Karate, because he didn't want to fuck with the Mishima bloodline trying to differentiate between them as a whole.


but you have to understand the real world reason why they made jin a karate user. 
People were bitching about shit like kazuya not being in the game, so they put him back as fanservice. now they arent going to kill jin off, and jin and kaz have very very similar fighting styles. they decided to change jins so they wont have clones


----------



## Gomu (Oct 4, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> but you have to understand the real world reason why they made jin a karate user.
> People were bitching about shit like kazuya not being in the game, so they put him back as fanservice. now they arent going to kill jin off, and jin and kaz have very very similar fighting styles. they decided to change jins so they wont have clones



OK first off. All Mishima use their Karate style except Jin who has betrayed his family in order to gain power. He used his power to actually "protect" the world from Azrael. Thus, he wanted a change from his family, it was the best choice to show because he needed to be deviated from his family, or else it would of just been the same old shit.


----------



## Bender (Oct 4, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> well first of all outside of mortal kombat, fighting games never really focus on the story, etc



Right, right so Tekken had scenario campaign mode for shits and giggles.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 4, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> Right, right so Tekken had scenario campaign mode for shits and giggles.



And so does KOF XIII on consoles.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 4, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> And so does KOF XIII on consoles.



And Guilty Gear games with their branching storylines.


----------



## Gomu (Oct 4, 2011)

Charcan said:


> And Guilty Gear games with their branching storylines.


Guilty Gears spiritual successor Blazblue as well.


----------



## Bender (Oct 4, 2011)

Also don't forget anime game adaptations like DBZ, YYH, Naruto


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Oct 4, 2011)

Is a story-mode REALLY important in a fighting game??

I play fighting games to kick some arses, not to hear a boring story behind (I don't care if SF has a story or not)

I sense a common hate towards Capcom, when clearly they have the upperhand in terms of quality here


----------



## Gomu (Oct 4, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Is a story-mode REALLY important in a fighting game??
> 
> I play fighting games to kick some arses, not to hear a boring story behind (I don't care if SF has a story or not)
> 
> I sense a common hate towards Capcom, when clearly they have the upperhand in terms of quality here



Not a hate, more of a disdain when you see the quality of most king of fighter games (except for the latest year which had one flop, but that was because of content) in which case Kyo isn't really the main protagonist in a sense. They have always had quality and even have almost unbeatable bosses for the hell of it.


----------



## Bender (Oct 4, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Is a story-mode REALLY important in a fighting game??



Ummmm yeah. I mean unless it's like a boxing game like Fight Night (I mean srsly?) then no. Ryu's character is very bland and is so repetive, Either it's "Oh no the dark hadou is going to consume me!" "I must become stronger!" Rinse and repeat. 




> I sense a common hate towards Capcom, when clearly they have the upperhand in terms of quality here



Their quality went down as soon as they decided to bombard us with that faggotry we see in DmC 5.


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 4, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> Right, right so Tekken had scenario campaign mode for shits and giggles.


did the arcade version of tekken 6 have scenario campaign? because the arcade version of tekken 6 came out 2 yrs before the console version. meaning that scenario campaign was not a priority.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 4, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Is a story-mode REALLY important in a fighting game??
> 
> I play fighting games to kick some arses, not to hear a boring story behind (I don't care if SF has a story or not)
> 
> I sense a common hate towards Capcom, when clearly they have the upperhand in terms of quality here



Well, yeah while I don't expect literary masterpieces out of them (same for RPGs, though the bar and needs there are naturally higher than fighters), I do enjoy a bit more reason behind the prison riot violence. Part of the reason KOF 97 floored me, all those years ago.

And I don't hate Capcom, I just prefer SNK fighters on average.


----------



## Bender (Oct 4, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> did the arcade version of tekken 6 have scenario campaign? because the arcade version of tekken 6 came out 2 yrs before the console version. meaning that scenario campaign was not a priority.



Bad argument

Story modes never make it to arcades. 

Also story modes are made priority to console versions.


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 4, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> Bad argument
> 
> Story modes never make it to arcades.
> 
> Also story modes are made priority to console versions.


considering that the console and arcade versions are the same game (gameplay wise) means that they are an after thought aka a non priority. just a way to pull casuals in.  
Let me ask you this, if you think story matters in tekken why do non canon games like ttt and ttt2 exist?

even ono said that in SFXTK he was just going to make a bullshit story to explain why the casts of those 2 games meet. he pretty much said that his priority is gameplay but the story is an afterthought. 

even mike z (creator of skullgirls) said the story/character info isnt even that important. and its just an afterthought that gets made because for some reason people care about it.

there is probably more but i havent seen too many creator interviews


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 4, 2011)

> for some reason people care about it.



Um, and it's people expectations and experiences that help shape their opinion of those games. It can't be discounted.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Oct 4, 2011)

Gomu said:


> Not a hate, more of a disdain when you see the quality of most king of fighter games (except for the latest year which had one flop, but that was because of content) in which case Kyo isn't really the main protagonist in a sense. They have always had quality and even have almost unbeatable bosses for the hell of it.



I see you're talking ONLY about fighting games, leaving the other franchises aside



Black Titan said:


> Their quality went down as soon as they decided to bombard us with that faggotry we see in DmC 5.



Just because ONE game only???


----------



## Solrac (Oct 4, 2011)

I still prefer Snk over Capcom anyday (mainly because of Athena-chan and Mai Shiranui and the Metal Slug crew along with other classic arcade games)!

Also, Sengoku 3 solos! Best Beat Em Up Game Ever!


----------



## Bender (Oct 4, 2011)

@DestinyDestroyer 

No there's also Capcom not making anymore Darkstalker games, not bringing more Ace attorney games over sea.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 4, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> @DestinyDestroyer
> 
> No there's also Capcom not making anymore Darkstalker games, not bringing more Ace attorney games over sea.



I heard they were making a new Darkstalkers game.

Which is awesome and something I'd be looking forward to.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Oct 4, 2011)

Charcan said:


> I heard they were making a new Darkstalkers game.
> 
> Which is awesome and something I'd be looking forward to.



Not at all, we Darkstalkers fans are in the Legends 3 limbo right now

Ono really wants to get the game started ASAP but you know, he gets constantly shafted by Capcom

Back on topic, Capcom still has the upperhand


----------



## SpaceMook (Oct 4, 2011)

Namco needs to port Tekken Tag Tournament 2 to the US.


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 4, 2011)

SpaceMook said:


> Namco needs to port Tekken Tag Tournament 2 to the US.



do you mean Arcade cabinents or console. because arcade isnt happenning and consoles we are going to be waiting at least a year


----------



## SpaceMook (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm fine with the console version but, no arcade available?

Any reason why?


----------



## Markness (Oct 4, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> So fucking true. They need a Wolves 2. It ended with such a cliffhanger.
> 
> Rock and Kain are working with each other
> Gato is blind and the mystery between Him and Hotaru
> ...



According to the SNK Wiki, it was in the works but SNK's bankruptcy shut it down and they had to sell off their titles before they could form SNK Playmore. I wonder if they ever recovered FF's rights?

Another thing I meant to post earlier is that it seems SNK cares a lot more about their characters than Capcom does. SNK create exhaustively long character profiles whether they are popular or not, they used Terry and Nakoruru as the mascots for their social action program, had two amusement parks for their games, and Blue Mary has her own music video. On most Capcom character profiles I've seen, you just get a picture and a handful of text. 



Charcan said:


> There's also that fatass that doesn't hold a candle to Cheng Sinzan (or even Temjin) as far as I'm concerned.



Oh god, Rufus is the biggest waste of space character ever conceived in a fighting game. Cheng had a more likeable personality and used his ki in unique ways. His voice in FF 2 was also fucking hilarious! Frankie Yagami for some reason prefers Rufus as a character but then again, he's a Capcom fanboy who doesn't think for himself. He likes to trash on SNK so much that it is insulting.



Charcan said:


> I heard they were making a new Darkstalkers game.
> 
> Which is awesome and something I'd be looking forward to.



Turns out it was just Ono trolling. I do have a special place for Darkstalkers in my heart and I'm with you on wanting another.



Black Titan said:


> SF IV should've been a sequel to SF III story wise but instead is a large retcon. Akuma's badassness goes down the drain now that we know Bison didn't actually die from a shun goku satsu and Gen is still alive along with Gouken.



Indeed. After the countless versions of SF II and the Alpha series, the story needs to move forward. I also want to see characters like Oro and Remy again.


----------



## Bender (Oct 4, 2011)

@DestinyDestroyer

There u go 


Why should I like Capcom when they fuck us when it comes to stuff like Mega Man Legends?


----------



## randomsurfer (Oct 4, 2011)

Esomark said:


> Terry gets my vote. He's more original, has more moves, and has a smoking hot girlfriend (Blue Mary).
> 
> As for companies, I wish Capcom would pay more attention to their other fighters (Just look at my sig). SNK atleast acknowledges both KoF and Samurai Shodown.
> I also think SNK create more of an unique atmosphere in their games.




What do you mean more original? Ryu is probably older than all the other copycats so his design is original since he came before those others.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Oct 4, 2011)

Esomark said:


> Turns out it was just Ono trolling. I do have a special place for Darkstalkers in my heart and I'm with you on wanting another.



No, that was the only time he was serious. He really wants to get the game started


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Oct 4, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> Why should I like Capcom when they fuck us when it comes to stuff like Mega Man Legends?



I am not going to say a thing about Mega Man, but only two games, over a 100 games I enjoyed in the past? That's no excuse to hate Capcom

I understand the DMC Reboot and the cancellation of Legends 3 sucks and I am really angry at them but I can't just hate them because of that and turn my back on their other franchises


----------



## Markness (Oct 4, 2011)

randomsurfer said:


> What do you mean more original? Ryu is probably older than all the other copycats so his design is original since he came before those others.



There were plenty of fighting games (Karate Champ, Shanghai Kid, and Way of the Exploding Fist to name a few) before SF where the main character was a white gi clad fighter and the whole "wandering warrior" concept was already accomplished by Kenshiro. 

And how is Terry a copycat? If you've seen him before and read about him, you'd know he looks and acts nothing like Ryu. It's not just the fact he wears street clothes instead of a gi, it's also because of his happy go lucky personality, he's American rather than Japanese, and his fighting style is completely different.


----------



## Bender (Oct 4, 2011)

@Random Surfer

Okay now I know trolling.

Dude, Terry Bogard is the first fighting game character in a series that's American and not a japanese dude like Ryu.




DestinyDestroyer said:


> I am not going to say a thing about Mega Man, but only two games, over a 100 games I enjoyed in the past? That's no excuse to hate Capcom
> 
> I understand the DMC Reboot and the cancellation of Legends 3 sucks and I am really angry at them but I can't just hate them because of that and turn my back on their other franchises



It's not just those games I'm also pissed about SFIV.


----------



## Solrac (Oct 5, 2011)

What did I miss?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 5, 2011)

Asassin said:


> What did I miss?



Not a new Darkstalkers game, that's for sure.


----------



## Solrac (Oct 5, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Not a new Darkstalkers game, that's for sure.



i don't really care much about darkstalkers or capcom these days to be honest. i'm more into nintendo, namco, snk, and konami these days.


----------



## Bender (Oct 5, 2011)

Asassin said:


> i don't really care much about darkstalkers or capcom these days to be honest. i'm more into nintendo, namco, snk, and konami these days.



Ditto. 

Namco is the bomb.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Oct 5, 2011)

I would side with Terry

he is nice enough to ask you if you are OK

before punching you in the face with a Buster Wolf


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 5, 2011)

SpaceMook said:


> I'm fine with the console version but, no arcade available?
> 
> Any reason why?



the arcade uses a new online updatre/match system. they dont have any servers in america. and they think it would be a waste because arcades are practically dead in america


----------



## Lucifeller (Oct 5, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> Yeah I agree.
> 
> As for non SNK Fighting games Metal Slug was an awesome game if you never played it before. Ikari Warriors and Psycho Soldiers are good classics as well





Just saying... apparently now Terry can survive bullet hell.

When will we see SNK vs. Touhou?



cnorwood said:


> The fps scene is diffrent from the fighting game scene. especially since* fps games dont require much skill to play,* and has a far far far larger casual fanbase.



Wut.

You mean half-assed, very poorly done fps don't require skill to play. Good ones like Operation Flashpoint and ARMA 2, on the other hand... yeah, if you charge in mindlessly in those you will last about as long as a raw, bloody steak in a piranha tank. Especially in ARMA 2 where getting shot at all is VERY BAD.

Not that OF is much better since enemy AI is very high and they WILL flank you and adopt complicated battle tactics which, if not noticed and countered, will get you slaughtered in short order.


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 5, 2011)

well Ryu has his own profile on wiki, but terry is too badass to have one, bcuz his awesomeness can destroy pc's if someone acess his profile.


and Lol, FPS is FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRR more Different than Fighting games
the only game i belive that has something in common in terms of AI, is Q3A i mean, Look Xaero, Grunt, Doom, Major or even Crash on Nightmare without cheating


----------



## Lucifeller (Oct 5, 2011)

duoranger said:


> and Lol, FPS is FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRR more Different than Fighting games
> the only game i belive that has something in common in terms of AI, is Q3A i mean, Look Xaero, Grunt, Doom, Major or even Crash on Nightmare without cheating



Again, GO PLAY OPERATION FLASHPOINT. The AI actually uses real life war tactics, to the point that an actual soldier playing it said it was creepy how realistic it was and it actually forced him to act as if he was in a real battle. The AI will decoy, flank and play mind games with you - it really pushes the limits of what AIs can do in games to the limit.


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 5, 2011)

Who cares about skill to beat the ai in a player vs player(s) game. i was talking about skill to beat another player


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Oct 5, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> It's not just those games I'm also pissed about SFIV.



That's not an excuse. Same goes for Assassin



Yagami1211 said:


> SNK shits all over capcom.
> Terry solos.
> Also Iori Yagami is better than every capcom character.



**LolWut.


----------



## Solrac (Oct 5, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> Ditto.
> 
> Namco is the bomb.



pac-man and dig-dug owns, my friend. but i also don't care too much for namco's fighting games, since that's capcom's (or in this case. motherfucking SNK's) specialty. 

And yeah those are currently my four most favorite gaming companies when it comes to at least the classic stuff. And sometimes I enjoy Sega's classic games and arcade games A LOT.


----------



## Lucifeller (Oct 5, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> Who cares about skill to beat the ai in a player vs player(s) game. i was talking about skill to beat another player



Again, OF blows any fighter out of the water there since you generally have a team of your own and must micromanage it.

OF has a LOT of management aspects, since losing even only one squad member can be catastrophic, so you must be aware at all times and know what the hell you are doing, it's not as simple as point and pull the trigger. Saying it is so would be tantamount to me saying 'all fighters can be won by buttonmashing'.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 5, 2011)

Asassin said:


> pac-man and dig-dug owns, my friend. but i also don't care too much for namco's fighting games, since that's capcom's (or in this case. motherfucking SNK's) specialty.
> 
> And yeah those are currently my four most favorite gaming companies when it comes to at least the classic stuff. And sometimes I enjoy Sega's classic games and arcade games A LOT.



Sega classics define quality when you have games like Steets of Rage, Sonic The Hedgehog 1-3&Knuckles, Golden Axe and more.  

As for fighting games Virtua Fighter to me is the best 3D Fighter of all time. Unlike Tekken and Soul. Virtua Fighter gets better every game. It even beat Street Fighter in Arcade rankings

Link removed

1. Gundam vs. Gundam Xtreme Versus
2. Virtua Fighter 5 Final Showdown
3. Blazblue Continuum Shift II
4. Tekken 6 Bloodline Rebellion
5. Super Street Fighter 4 Arcade Edition
6. King Of Fighters 2002 Unlimited Match
7. Arcana Heart 3
8. Melty Blood Actress Again Current Code
9. Street Fighter III: 3rd Strike
10. King of Fighters XIII


----------



## Solrac (Oct 5, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> Sega classics define quality when you have games like Steets of Rage, Sonic The Hedgehog 1-3&Knuckles, Golden Axe and more.
> 
> As for fighting games Virtua Fighter to me is the best 3D Fighter of all time. Unlike Tekken and Soul. Virtua Fighter gets better every game. It even beat Street Fighter in Arcade rankings
> 
> ...



The one thing I find pretty contrasting is how whenever anyone thinks of Sega, they only think of Sonic and don't have a clue in hell of what Sega truly is beyond the blue cocky hedgehog's universe. And outside of Sonic, Sega is rather underrated and obscure. And the only thing about Sega that interests me most now are their arcade games (which fucking rock, especially the rail-shooters and beat-em-ups!). 

Other than that, it's all Nintendo, Namco, Konami, and Snk for me now! In terms of the characters and classic games at least.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 5, 2011)

So im not the only one who thinks Streets of Rage > Any Sonic game?

and this is coming from a big Sonic fan.


----------



## Solrac (Oct 5, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> So im not the only one who thinks Streets of Rage > Any Sonic game?
> 
> and this is coming from a big Sonic fan.



hey me too! 

streets of rage is pretty decent and blaze fielding is hawt.


----------



## Bender (Oct 5, 2011)

@Assassin

Whenever I think of Sega I think of the badass Yakuza 3 game I bought not too long ago. 

Seriously, that game, and Kazuma Kiryu re-define the word badass 

Sonic games are slowly losing their appeal.

Also the asshole who came up with Sonic the hedgehog 06 needs to be fired. Effective immediately.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 5, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> @Assassin
> 
> Whenever I think of Sega I think of the badass Yakuza 3 game I bought not too long ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bender (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 5, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> @Assassin
> 
> Whenever I think of Sega I think of the badass Yakuza 3 game I bought not too long ago.
> 
> ...



I agree. 

Sonic Adventure 2 was the last good Sonic game. Its not a opinion its a simple fact. 

Also this defines quality classic



there is more to Sega than Sonic


----------



## Solrac (Oct 5, 2011)

I agree... there is FAR more to Sega than Sonic! 

Sega pretty much makes the best arcade rail-shooters. And Konami too (Silent Scope anyone?)


----------



## Lucifeller (Oct 5, 2011)

GORO MAJIMA.

That is all.


----------



## sonic546 (Oct 5, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> I agree.
> 
> Sonic Adventure 2 was the last good Sonic game. Its not a opinion its a simple fact.
> 
> ...



Oi, Sonic Colors was a great game, as was Sonic 4 Ep. 1.  But you're right, there's more to Sega than Sonic.  Anyone remember Ecco?


----------



## Bender (Oct 5, 2011)

Lucifeller said:


> GORO MAJIMA.
> 
> That is all.



Driving a fucking truck and knocking over black suit attacking Kazuma=BAD. ASS


----------



## Solrac (Oct 5, 2011)

I played and beat Ristar on the Sonic Gems Collection before! Good game and good character.


----------



## sonic546 (Oct 5, 2011)

Silly me, how could I ever forget this?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAS94toByB8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 5, 2011)

Welcome to the Sega and SNK FC


----------



## Light (Oct 5, 2011)

Mario vs Sonic


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 5, 2011)

Shinobi anyone?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ee3SIexQgng[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sonic546 (Oct 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypGxYM3MHqY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 5, 2011)

Nights into dreams? Did'nt expect that to be posted. I don't really hate Capcom, they've got titles I like such as Devil May Cry(pre Reboot), Onimusha, Resident Evil, Megaman, their vs titles and Sengoku Basara but SNK and classic Sega are awesome.

Fatal Fury, Art of Fighting and King of fighters over Street fighter anyday.


----------



## Light (Oct 5, 2011)

Capcom makes Megaman and DS. Nuff said


----------



## SpaceMook (Oct 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-6dVdfIgEk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 5, 2011)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Nights into dreams? Did'nt expect that to be posted. I don't really hate Capcom, they've got titles I like such as Devil May Cry(pre Reboot), Onimusha, Resident Evil, Megaman, their vs titles and Sengoku Basara but SNK and classic Sega are awesome.
> 
> Fatal Fury, Art of Fighting and King of fighters over Street fighter anyday.



Nobody hates Capcom here. Its just that people are mad at their recent screw ups.


----------



## Bender (Oct 5, 2011)

Drayden said:


> Capcom makes Megaman and DS. Nuff said



..

I totally forgot about this. I should change my tune about them.














NOT!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 5, 2011)

Drayden said:


> Capcom makes Megaman and DS. Nuff said



Megaman Legend 3


----------



## Bender (Oct 5, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> Nobody hates Capcom here. Its just that people are mad at their recent screw ups.



WINNAH!


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0hVLzgXq8k[/YOUTUBE]

Should make another KOF anime, but not as short.


----------



## Bender (Oct 5, 2011)

@Assassin

RE 5 killed my interest in Resident Evil saga. Wesker was anti-climatic as fuck.

Jill looks like a rip-off of Nina Williams from Tekken.

Also yes I want Mega Man Legends 3.  

Lastly, there's Mega Man X 6?

Does anyone know what Capcom's reasoning behind Zero surviving the events at the end of X5?



*Spoiler*: _You don't want to know_ 




*Spoiler*: _Fine dammit! You asked for it_ 



.......................Zero hid himself so he could repair himself. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1nEBLAGJW0&feature=watch_response[/YOUTUBE]

....What?








@Tranquil Fury


SNK: Another Day 

says hi.


----------



## SpaceMook (Oct 5, 2011)

They killed off Dan?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 5, 2011)

The song I posted was from Another Day .


----------



## Bender (Oct 5, 2011)

SpaceMook said:


> They killed off Dan?



Fer real it's like killing off Johnny Cage in Mortal Kombat.  Liu Kang being killed off didn't bug me since he was such a massive pig headed dick. 

EDIT:

@Tranquil Fury

Ah, I thought that was just some music video.


----------



## SpaceMook (Oct 5, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> Fer real it's like killing off Johnny Cage in Mortal Kombat.  Liu Kang being killed off didn't bug me since he was such a massive pig headed dick.



What the hell Capcom, how are skilled players supposed to troll newbies in SF now.


----------



## Bender (Oct 5, 2011)

SpaceMook said:


> What the hell Capcom, how are skilled players supposed to troll newbies in SF now.



Fer realz  

Was looking forward to Dan and Paul Phoenix meeting.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Oct 5, 2011)

Since I don't like Dan I'm just going to say he deserves it, for no actual reason

Talking about classics, Forgotten Worlds, Red Earth, Legendary Wings, Breath of Fire, Shadow over Mystara, the Disney games, Strider, Ghosts 'n Goblins, Gargoyle's Quest, any Classic Mega Man and some Capcom shooters come to my mind


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 5, 2011)

One of my long ago dreams was seeing Rugal kicking asses in animu form.


----------



## Markness (Oct 6, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> Eh, Samurai Shodown I remember seeing long LONG ago.
> 
> 
> It was decent'*ish *
> ...



Have you seen the OVAs? I have though I couldn't understand a lot of it because it was subbed in Spanish but I picked up some of it, especially the insults LOL! They were enjoyable but a redone anime movie should still be in order.



Charcan said:


> One of my long ago dreams was seeing Rugal kicking asses in animu form.



Yeah, it should have happened, especially since we got to see Terry have a slugfest with Krauser and even Ryu and Ken's fight with Bison in the SF II anime film was awesome.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 6, 2011)

My favorite anti-Bison fight was SF II V.

Yes I'm including the Eagle Head. The hell was it with that thing. 

I love how Shadaloo can spend billions of dollars there into buying a chunk of a continent yet it's so minor to their operations that it's literally never referenced again.


----------



## Bender (Oct 6, 2011)

Charcan said:


> My favorite anti-Bison fight was SF II V.
> 
> Yes I'm including the Eagle Head. The hell was it with that thing.



The eagle head was the source of his powers.


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 6, 2011)

lol people thinking they really killed off dan. you guys realizw sfxtk is non canon


----------



## Bender (Oct 6, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> lol people thinking they really killed off dan. you guys realizw sfxtk is non canon



Regardless iit's pretty fucked up they did him like that.


----------



## Lucifeller (Oct 6, 2011)

On a side note, you can't talk about awesome SEGA games without mentioning Dragon Force and Guardian Heroes, two of the best things to come out of the ill-fated Saturn.

I'd sell my soul, both kidneys and my firstborn to see Dragon force on PSN. Goddamn it, SEGA, quit giving us old stuff like Altered Beast. I like it as much as anyone else, but what I really want is the good shit from the Saturn days. DF, GH, Shining Force III, Albert Odyssey: Legend of Eldean... that sort of stuff.


----------



## Bender (Oct 6, 2011)

Lucifeller said:


> On a side note, you can't talk about awesome SEGA games without mentioning Dragon Force and Guardian Heroes, two of the best things to come out of the ill-fated Saturn.



Sega Saturn?

Sega Dreamcast 



Shenmue, Sonic Adventure, Sonic Adventure 2


and 



Is my shit. 

The image of the game above is the reason why I bothered buying a dreamcast again.


----------



## Markness (Oct 6, 2011)

Dreamcast was an underrated system. I still have one and play it, especially for 2D fighters. Most systems at the time couldn't handle them without cutting frames out and the load times were sometimes too long (Samurai Shodown III was a glaring example).


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 6, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> The eagle head was the source of his powers.



And what's the Eagle Head backstory? 

What a weird thing to introduce since there's nothing like it in the games that I know of. I liked it for that though.


----------



## Solrac (Oct 6, 2011)

what did I miss again?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 6, 2011)

Asassin said:


> what did I miss again?



Just subscribe to the Capcom/SNK Convo mang.


----------



## Bender (Oct 6, 2011)

Charcan said:


> And what's the Eagle Head backstory?
> 
> What a weird thing to introduce since there's nothing like it in the games that I know of. I liked it for that though.



Eh, I suppose the Eagle Head was used to indicate how much power he has left in him. Also the Eagle Head has some relationship to the history of psycho power.


----------



## Solrac (Oct 6, 2011)

what's all this about psycho power?


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Oct 6, 2011)

Asassin said:


> what's all this about psycho power?



Seems like you never played a SF game before


----------



## Bender (Oct 6, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Seems like you never played a SF game before



In Street Fighter II V Bison's psycho power was fucking awesome.


----------



## Solrac (Oct 6, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Seems like you never played a SF game before



Oh... sorry. My mind must have slipped. xD 

I'm familiar with what it is, but when thinking about KoF, it just... eh.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Oct 6, 2011)

Asassin said:


> Oh... sorry. My mind must have slipped. xD
> 
> I'm familiar with what it is, but when thinking about KoF, it just... eh.



I have the same reaction when any of you guys talk about KOF. Tekken and Mortal Kombat are way better

I saw the last KOF trailer. It features a dude who is the living definition of swag


----------



## Solrac (Oct 6, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> I have the same reaction when any of you guys talk about KOF. Tekken and Mortal Kombat are way better
> 
> I saw the last KOF trailer. It features a dude who is the living definition of swag



what's your beef against KoF and SNK?


----------



## Markness (Oct 7, 2011)

Most shots I see towards SNK tend to be juvenile and mindless following. I'm not saying this towards anyone in particular but a lot of SNK bashers I've seen around the web are very ignorant and insulting. Even other companies that supposedly created "SF clones" don't get as much heat as SNK does. They accuse Fatal Fury of being a rip off of SF II for no other reason than the fact it was another fighting game. This is wrong. Not only were there fighting games before SF II (Some Capcom fanboys don't even know there was a SF I!), FF was in development at the same time as SF II (It just got released later) and it had the same producer (Finish Hiroshi) as the original SF. Fatal Fury II and Art of Fighting also had DMs that predate super combos and also featured dashing manuevers which SF didn't have until SF III. SNK also innovated weapon based fighters with Samurai Shodown and even had a tag team function (Kizuna Encounter) before Tekken Tag Tournament! Further more, they also upped the ante for fighting game soundtracks with all sorts of atmospheres (Jazz fusion in Iori's Arashi no Saxophone, the blues rock in Yamazaki's C62, more blues in Blue Mary's blues, Athena's vocal pop songs, classical music for Krauser, industrial for Mr. Big, and of course, the classical Japanese in Samurai Shodown).  

Sure, SF came first in regards to long lasting fighting series but a lot of innovations were by SNK.


----------



## Lucifeller (Oct 7, 2011)

Technically, one between Karate Champ and Yie Ar Kung Fu was first for one on one fighting games, so SF isn't even the first game to feature that...


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 7, 2011)

Esomark said:


> Most shots I see towards SNK tend to be juvenile and mindless following. I'm not saying this towards anyone in particular but a lot of SNK bashers I've seen around the web are very ignorant and insulting. Even other companies that supposedly created "SF clones" don't get as much heat as SNK does. They accuse Fatal Fury of being a rip off of SF II for no other reason than the fact it was another fighting game. This is wrong. Not only were there fighting games before SF II (*Some Capcom fanboys don't even know there was a SF I!),* FF was in development at the same time as SF II (It just got released later) and it had the same producer (Finish Hiroshi) as the original SF. Fatal Fury II and Art of Fighting also had DMs that predate super combos and also featured dashing manuevers which SF didn't have until SF III. SNK also innovated weapon based fighters with Samurai Shodown and even had a tag team function (Kizuna Encounter) before Tekken Tag Tournament! Further more, they also upped the ante for fighting game soundtracks with all sorts of atmospheres (Jazz fusion in Iori's Arashi no Saxophone, the blues rock in Yamazaki's C62, more blues in Blue Mary's blues, Athena's vocal pop songs, classical music for Krauser, industrial for Mr. Big, and of course, the classical Japanese in Samurai Shodown).
> 
> Sure, SF came first in regards to long lasting fighting series but a lot of innovations were by SNK.





He is not Joking with the bolded, people don't know there is Street Fighter 1.


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 7, 2011)

and this cover is badass


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Oct 7, 2011)

Asassin said:


> what's your beef against KoF and SNK?



I could ask you the same. Why do you hold a grudge against every single game Capcom made?


----------



## Solrac (Oct 7, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> I could ask you the same. Why do you hold a grudge against every single game Capcom made?



Well... I dunno. I used to be a large capcom fanboy myself back in 2008 and they always had exciting badass characters, but for me... they just seem to be a tad overrated these days with all the super-flashiness, excessive "badassery", and other stuff. 

Which is why I prefer Nintendo the most. They're to me, more refined, elegant, graceful, accessible, and entertain me "more with less". Tee hee... that said some of capcom's classic games are still fun to play.


----------



## sonic546 (Oct 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nuiuhlNMR_g[/YOUTUBE]

There is no mention of Warzard/Red Earth in this thread.

Shame on you all.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Oct 7, 2011)

sonic546 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nuiuhlNMR_g[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> There is no mention of Warzard/Red Earth in this thread.
> 
> Shame on you all.



Excuse me? I've been mentioning Red Earth all this time

What makes me sad is that everybody forgot about Strider and Michelle Heart


----------



## sonic546 (Oct 7, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Excuse me? I've been mentioning Red Earth all the time
> 
> What makes me sad is that everyone forgot about Strider and Michelle Heart



Ah, so you did. My mistake.  This game really does need a sequel, though.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Oct 7, 2011)

sonic546 said:


> Ah, so you did. My mistake.  This game really does need a sequel, though.



Strider also needs a reboot, as well as Michelle Heart


----------



## Bender (Oct 7, 2011)

duoranger said:


> and this cover is badass





@Capcom lovers

And Ryu is supposed to be way more badass than Terry how again?


----------



## Lucifeller (Oct 7, 2011)

Ryu is the blandest fucking design ever. Barefoot Japanese guy with karate gi, belt and bandanna, big whoop.


----------



## Bender (Oct 7, 2011)

Lucifeller said:


> Ryu is the blandest fucking design ever. Barefoot Japanese guy with karate gi, belt and bandanna, big whoop.



Seriously the only reason Ryu became the shit was because of his signature move "Hadoken".


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 7, 2011)

The only thing they have in common is both being kinda hobos.

But Terry makes it look like fun.


----------



## Bender (Oct 7, 2011)

Charcan said:


> The only thing they have in common is both being kinda hobos.
> 
> But Terry makes it look like fun.



Also Terry gets pussy, unlike Ryu who likes swimming in a pool of testosterone.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Oct 7, 2011)

We are not talking about Ryu, but the other Capcom games. As you stated yourself, this is a company vs company, not Street Fighter vs KOF


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 7, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> We are not talking about Ryu, but the other Capcom games.



I was, though. Then they were.


----------



## Commander Vimes (Oct 7, 2011)

Terry, Always. Total BAMF. I'm more of a Ken person when it comes to Street Fighter, but I guess that's cause my brother always took Ryu.


----------



## Lucifeller (Oct 8, 2011)

DrStrangeRage said:


> Terry, Always. Total BAMF. I'm more of a Ken person when it comes to Street Fighter, but I guess that's cause my brother always took Ryu.



Are you sure it's not because Ken isn't a total loser? Say what you will about Ryu being the better fighter, but Ken is decent enough that their matches are always close, and HE found time to get married, have a kid and become a successful businessman in addition to teh 1337 fightan skillz.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Commander Vimes (Oct 8, 2011)

Lucifeller said:


> Are you sure it's not because Ken isn't a total loser? Say what you will about Ryu being the better fighter, but Ken is decent enough that their matches are always close, and HE found time to get married, have a kid and become a successful businessman in addition to teh 1337 fightan skillz.



Lol, Very True. I believe what first attracted me to him was his theme in Street FIghter 2.


----------



## sonic546 (Oct 8, 2011)

DrStrangeRage said:


> Lol, Very True. I believe what first attracted me to him was his theme in Street FIghter 2.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C66x4KzyDTs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Oct 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLJLyneZGKc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gomu (Oct 9, 2011)

First off, I was always thinking Ken made a better protagonist than Ryu. He is much "cooler" than Ryu and is someone who uses fire kicks and tornados from ki, and that's all I need.


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 9, 2011)

well lets see
Terry vs krauser


----------

